# To Brine Or Not "Pork Butt"



## GWMERCER (Jun 30, 2010)

:headknockWell just finished up my UDS Build and my first ever pork butt will be on the pit this weekend. After reading a few blogs I have mixed emotions weather I should brine my pork butt. Here is what I was thinking...

1-dark beer (amber)"not too sure about that"
3/4- cup brown sugar
3/4- cup of kosher salt
1/4- cup of apple cider
1/4- cup of peppercorn +or-
2- Cups apple juice
1- Granny smith apple

Soak for 24/48hrs would you subtract a few items? Also If I brine â€˜based on your opinions" I would use a dry rub and inject left over brine into the meat. I will be using apple wood chips and cook for 8 to 10 hrs @225.

How about using a small pan below the meat filled with apple juice while cooking?

I do not have much experience in smoking but I am willing to learn!
Thank you 2coolers for the advice. Donâ€™t be afraid to speak your mind!!


----------



## GWMERCER (Jun 30, 2010)

I will post up some pics this weekend as well


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

make sure your pork butt is 100% natural and not "enhanced with a solution..." - as long as it is not enhanced, try brining one and smoke it.

if you don't like - don't do it on the next one.


----------



## GWMERCER (Jun 30, 2010)

Good point! Never knew they come enhanced with a solution. A local meat market would carry that?


----------



## GWMERCER (Jun 30, 2010)

Ignore that last message. I called one that I vist on a regular basis and they are all natural..thanks


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Don't over brine because you are using 3/4 cup salt (I prefer Kosher). I would not go over 24 hours.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Sounds delicious! Pull out at 190 degrees..


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I don't know about pork butts, I think they tend to be natural, but sometimes chops, loins and ribs may be "enhanced"

if you brine on top of the "enhanced" meat - it'll be really salty.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Why so many ingredients? Do you want to taste pork or apple? All that's needed is enough salt to taste like sea water, a little sugar, and a few peppercorns. And using the leftover brine to inject will likely make it into a salt lick.


----------



## GWMERCER (Jun 30, 2010)

Point taken! Lmao... As far as the ingredients go I wanted to post all that came to mind to guys like you can nitpick at it and go from there. Do I want it to tast like an apple lol not really but I was thinking that the brine would sweetness & spice with the rub. Like I said, I am a amatuer in the BBQ world. So I will have some things come out ok and some bound for the land fill... Thanks Glenbo


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

glenbo said:


> Why so many ingredients? Do you want to taste pork or apple? All that's needed is enough salt to taste like sea water, a little sugar, and a few peppercorns. And using the leftover brine to inject will likely make it into a salt lick.


X2. I believe many over rub/brine all barbecue. I really like the taste of pork BBQ and don't want to mask it. I normally brine with kosher salt and black pepper. I then rub with brown sugar, Cayenne pepper, and paprika. Pretty simple.


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Good thing about butts is they're pretty hard to screw up. Why not just get 2 - go all out with your brine and nothing (or just some kind of simple brine) on the other?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

have cooked alot of butts and never seen a need to brine one, agree w the others go easy on the salt.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

I've been brining a lot lately and personaly do agree with to many ingredients on your brine, but hey, you never know. I would at least cut most of those amounts in half. You have a lot of strong flavors there and dont brine it to long. amazing how much flavor meat will pick up in about 12 hours from what I've found. But good luck and let us know!


----------



## GWMERCER (Jun 30, 2010)

Well I cut the salt way down and let it soak for 16 hrs. Its on the pit as we speak so about 8:00 is when Ill pull it off. Im gonna post pics when she is done. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> have cooked alot of butts and never seen a need to brine one, agree w the others go easy on the salt.


X2


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Butt roast typically has enough fat that injection is a waste of time. Kosher sal and brown sugar and water to cover. Four hrs max, pat dry and Apply dry rub. Wrap with plastic wrap and refrigerate overnight. Smoke to 185 internal temp up to 195.
Happy Cooking


----------



## GWMERCER (Jun 30, 2010)

Looks really good!! Well it did not turn out so tasty.. But I am still learing so I will give it another try


----------

